# Tu tu tu



## ancalimon

Bu "tu tu tu" nerden geliyor bi fikri olan var mı?

Hani "tu tu tu maşallah", "tu tu tu bismillah" deriz ya, ondan bahsediyorum. 

Kısaca "TU" anlamı ne olabilir? Bunu çözmesi imkansız mıdır?


----------



## TekYelken

Şeytan tükürüklemekten geliyor olabilir.


----------



## ouzhantekin

Tu/Tü/Tüh ... Hepsi tükürme eyleminin yazıya dökülmüş hali olsa gerek. Mesela hapşurduğumuzu yazmak istesek hapşu yazıyoruz her ne kadar gerçekten hapşurduğunda bu sesleri tamamen duyuyor olmasak da  ... Ama soru tükürme alışkanlığının nerden geldiğiyse Türk kültürü hakkında araştırma yapan birisine ihtiyacımız olabilir derim


----------



## ancalimon

http://uqusturk.wordpress.com/2011/...ze-kadar-efsunlama-tu-tu-tulama-uygulamalari/

ouzhantekin: Sayenizde buldum 

http://turkoloji.cu.edu.tr/CUKUROVA/sempozyum/semp_2/kalafat.pdf

Gerçekten de geçmişimizi doğru şekilde araştırırsak, "TUTUTU" gibi basit bir şeyin bile altından neler çıkabiliyor. Belki de bunlar gelecekte yapılacak dil araştırmalarına büyük katkı sağlayacak.



> Uygur Türklerinde, günümüzden 1400 yıl evvel görülebilen ve
> kağan unvanı alabilen "tu-tu" veya "tutuk" kelimesinin benzeri olan
> diğer isimler hangileridir? Bu ayrı bir araştırma konusudur. Ancak,
> ateşlemek anlamındaki "tutuşturmak" ile ateşin dumanı çıkmak
> anlamındaki, "tütsülemek" kelimelerinin; üzerinde durduğumuz anlamda
> irdelenmeleri yararlı olabilir. Keza esef bildirirken acaba
> neden "tuh-tuh-tuh" deriz. *Yaptığımız izahlar ışığında "tu" yakmak
> anlamına geliyor da ilkin kara iyeleri mecaz anlamda yakarak mı işe
> koyulmuş oluyoruz.*


Sanırım bu TUTUTU  hem tutmak anlamı hem de tutuşturmak anlamı taşıyor.


----------



## Black4blue

tu tu: bildiğimiz tükürme sesi. Tam olarak tu tu demezler ki zaten, temsilen tükürüyormuş gibi yapar anneannelerimiz falan.  Yazarken tu diye yazıyoruz aslında t ile p arası bir şey çıkıyor.


----------



## ancalimon

Black4blue said:


> tu tu: bildiğimiz tükürme sesi. Tam olarak tu tu demezler ki zaten, temsilen tükürüyormuş gibi yapar anneannelerimiz falan.  Yazarken tu diye yazıyoruz aslında t ile p arası bir şey çıkıyor.



İşte değil imiş. Neden olduğu verdiğim araştırmada anlatılıyor.   Benim tanıdığım Tutu diye Türk bile var.


----------



## Black4blue

Parçayı şimdi okudum. Parçadaki tu-tu da ateşi söndürmek için çıkarılan sesten gelmiyor mu? Ben mi yanlış anladım?  İşte tükürme ya da üfleme sesi oluyor yine.

Bunun okuyup "üfleme" ile ilgisi olabilir mi sizce?


----------



## ouzhantekin

Ancalimon sayenizde hiç düşünmediğim bir konu hakkında da fikir sahibi olmuş oldum. Teşekkür ederim


----------

